# Is a selenium/cobalt/sea salt block necessary?



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi everyone. I am new to goats (received my boys back in November.) I’ve been reading some threads and saw people mention providing a selenium salt lick, cobalt salt lick and sea salt lick. I already provide them loose minerals. Is it necessary for me to get those three blocks as well? I was always under the impression goats can’t use blocks well. What brands would you recommend, if so?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a change that is relatively new and may be unique to this group. Through the research of some of our members we have found that the mineral mixes are deficient in some nutrients and don't provide a choice to take a single nutrient without others they don't need. 
The cobalt block provides cobalt and iodine. Cobalt is the precursor to B-12 which builds healthy blood cells. You will see the goats using this more when they feel under the weather or are wormy. Stockmans or Redmond are both fine. 
The selenium block provides selenium and is more important for pregnant does. Stockmans or Redmond. 
The sea salt rock provides over 64 micro nutrients. Redmond rock or Trophy rock. 
If kept dry and off the ground they will last a very long time.


----------



## Drmike (Jun 23, 2019)

I give Redmond mineral supplement and there's a standard salt lick if they want it.

Generally it gets Just a couple of licks a day at most

From what I've read and born out in my spreadsheet it's easy to overdose selenium as the window is quite small so I would be careful adding selenium ontop of what is in your mineral - that should contain enough selenium certainly the ones I've looked at all do.

(As an aside I've seen hay analysis for hay grown in highly alkaline soils which has toxic levels of selenium! Really depends what the soil is like where your hay comes from
https://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html )

But I am certainly no expert and a goat newbie others here have more knowledge


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

The short answer is: it depends.

All of those blocks CAN be useful and often ARE useful. Goats cannot use blocks as well as cows can, however blocks can still be rather helpful for goats to fill your needs in your circumstances. I

What it depends on is what minerals they are getting from the rest of their diet. Things that effect that are: What else are they eating? Hay, browse, pasture? What part of the world are you from? We don’t need a house number and city, just a general area is helpful. Your dirt defines what minerals the plants can soak up and feed to the goats. Do you have well, rain, or city/county water? What loose mineral mix are you giving?

The next thing to know is, almost everyone has a slightly different answer to what works for them. That’s because their various circumstances are different. You have to figure out what works for you. Answering some of these questions will help the experts help you hone in on what is best for you. Having all 3 blocks might not be necessary for you, if you have other ways for your goats to get all the salt and other minerals they need. 

I use a cobalt block and loose minerals. I also have a couple loose salt mixes specifically to supply selenium and zinc, which my goats used to always be low on. I have to give copper boluses as well. Many goats in the USA need extra copper even with a good loose mineral with copper in it.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

The biggest question is: how do your goats look? Are they at their best and healthiest?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

IMO, yes, they need a salt lick as well as minerals.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Following


----------

